# Trek 6000 broken chain=broken gears?



## Johnstrek6000 (Aug 1, 2012)

I brought my bike in for service after a flat tire. I knew something was slipping either derailer or chain brought it in for service. They charged me 90 for a tuneup and a tire then 2 months later broken chain .:mad2: After replacing the chain with a bell from walmart and fashioning a chain i tried to pedal about and realized the 3 geared crankset gears are egged out and one is chipped the middle one about a quarter of an inch into the gear. How do i replace this correctly myself? I can work on cars no problem but i am finding it hard to work on bicycles?! where do i find the part and compatibility? do i need a bicycle tool kit from nashbar?seems that there are some specialized tools for this. i dont trust the shop anymore after they failed to sell me parts before i needed them and claimed a "tune up" i learned in 2 minutes on youtube how to spot chain stretch with a gauge. Seems they did a poor job!


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You need to make sure the chain you get is compatible with the drivetrain. Does your 6000 come with Shimano or Sram derailleurs? Once you have determine that, you can log on to qbike.com and type in whatever speed chain by either brand and find it. The website will list all online stores' pricing from low to high along with ebay's pricing. Once you get the chain, measure it against the broken chain so you know how many links to remove to fit back on the bike correctly.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Johnstrek6000 said:


> I brought my bike in for service after a flat tire. I knew something was slipping either derailer or chain brought it in for service. They charged me 90 for a tuneup and a tire then 2 months later broken chain .:mad2: After replacing the chain with a bell from walmart and fashioning a chain i tried to pedal about and realized the 3 geared crankset gears are egged out and one is chipped the middle one about a quarter of an inch into the gear. How do i replace this correctly myself? I can work on cars no problem but i am finding it hard to work on bicycles?! where do i find the part and compatibility? do i need a bicycle tool kit from nashbar?seems that there are some specialized tools for this. i dont trust the shop anymore after they failed to sell me parts before i needed them and claimed a "tune up" i learned in 2 minutes on youtube how to spot chain stretch with a gauge. Seems they did a poor job!


i'm not even sure what to say here. why is this post in the Trek forum? it has nothing to do w/ whether your bike is a Trek or not. bell from walmart? chipped chainring? you broke your chain 2 months after a tune up? what's your point?


----------

